

Supernormal stimulus - malanj
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supernormal_stimulus

======
malanj
I recently signed up for a really cool (and cheap) weekly organic produce
delivery.

What really struck me was that suddenly I was eating fruit that weren't all
perfect. For example: the apples often have a blemish or even a worm.

Perhaps "normal" food is just becoming a supernormal stimulus hack with very
little relation to being good for you...

